# Lieder auf kigot.com



## kuhlmaehn (6. Februar 2005)

Die Frage passt hier zwar nicht wirklich rein aber ich wusste nicht wohin sie gepasst hätte.

Nachdem ich schon an http://www.kigot.com geschrieben hatte, jedoch ohne Antwort, frage ich jetzt mal euch.

Ich wüsste sehr gerne woher das Lied auf der Hauptseite stammt aber auch die Lieder die man auf der Hauptseite unten bei Audiokontroll starten kann.

Ich hoffe ihr kennt die Lieder.

Danke schonmal,
kuhlmaehn


----------



## MrMo (6. Februar 2005)

Ich kenn das Lied zwar nicht aber es gibt eine möglichkeit diese Songs zu extrahieren und zwar mit diesem Tool.

Ob die Musikstücke urheberrechtlich geschützt sind, weis ich nicht, also Vorsicht.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (6. Februar 2005)

Mich würde ja eher der Komponist interresieren da mir der Stiel und auch die Stücke, zuminsdest eins, irgendie bekannt vorkamen.


----------



## chmee (6. Februar 2005)

Definitiv ein Film-Soundtrack. Irgendwas Richtung Jerry Goldsmith. Thema zwischen
Ägypten und Fantasy. "The Mummy" oder "Mummys Return" würde passen..
Hab gerade nachgeschaut.. J.Goldmsith oder Alan Silvestri.

http://www.iclassics.com/productDetail?contentId=2274.

naja, Suchen musst Du jetzt selber.. 

mfg chmee


----------



## kuhlmaehn (8. Februar 2005)

Ok, danke!
Dann werd ich mich mal durchsuchen 

kuhlmaehn


----------

